# Specific question re: 9-month-old not following commands



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Love this site, and taken so much valuable information...however, I haven't found anything speaking to my specific question.

Our 9-month-old intact male has regressed with following commands, even without distractions in the house. I understand this is normal "teenage" behavior, and we are back to working on basic commands with treats...improvement noted already.

My question is, how do we proceed after giving him a command 1-2 times, and he does not listen? We of course do not want to keep repeating the command, but we're not clear how to best correct this.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: 9-month-old not following commands*

What I have learned from my experience is not to keep repeating commands because he will know he can get away with not listening. Also I try to not give commands that I can't enforce. For example if I am having trouble with his recall I will put him back on a check cord where I can enforce the command by tugging on the cord. I went through this and I always took a step back to basic commands with plenty of rewards and then I would move forward from there.


----------



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for your quick input. Agreed - we do not want to teach him to ignore us.

Great tip about recall....we use a 30' lead for that, and is effective.

My question is geared towards the basic "sit," "down," and "come" commands (he's actually really great with "stay" and "leave it"). We used to keep a 6' lead on him in the house, which was effective...we discontinued using it as he got older (and was chewing it the few times we got laxed!).

Should we walk away/redirect after he doesn't listen to a command, then after a minute or so give the command again? Or physically place him into the desired outcome ("sit" position, for example)?

Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, for a sit I'd push his butt down and with come I'd leash him up and walk him towards your original position without saying anything in either case. With down though, I can't physically make my girl do that, so she would win that struggle simply because she'd be confused as to why I was getting physical and I'd back off. In that case I think it's better to ignore or maybe leash up, walk at heel briefly, and then give a command I know she'll listen to. I find that if she successfully completes one command and is praised, her confidence goes up, and she's more willing to do other commands. Set them up for success.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

One command, then force the result and praise. Repeat till embedded again. If you have to ask twice, its your error, not pups.


----------



## Jumpingjoey (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback...we're already seeing results!


----------

